# Amount of monthly unemployment benefit in Germany?



## Justarandomguy (8 mo ago)

Hello! I'm moving to Germany in the near future. The problem is I do NOT have a job lined up

I have however found apartments within my budgets in Germany. I've visited a few and there is 1 that really interests me so I'll be signing a lease soon with the landlord

The other problem is that I'll have no income coming in as I have never worked in Germany. Is it possible to get unemployment benefits without work experience? If so what amount will I be getting every week/month?

I have work experience in France as I used to live there & the amount of unemployment benefits (called RSA) is around 500€/month. 

In the UK the JSA ( unemployment benefit amount) is £280/month. Ho much is it in Germany?

I have some funds to cover rent, utilities bills ( electriciy,gas,water), phone bill, internet, grocery shopping, car expenses ( auto repairs, petrol, insurance),etc for the 1st month only

I plan on getting a job once in Germany. It may take a few weeks/months depending if I'm able to find one as it's quite difficult as there are many candidates in the job sector I'm interested in!

So after I've moved to Germany, will I be entitled to some sort of benefit i.e unemploymet benefits & rental allowance ( housing benefit). If so what is the amount per month?

Thanks in advance for your information!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Justarandomguy said:


> So after I've moved to Germany, will I be entitled to some sort of benefit i.e unemploymet benefits & rental allowance ( housing benefit). If so what is the amount per month?


Unless you are a German citizen, you will not be eligible for welfare benefits on arrival since you've never worked here. If you are eligible for unemployment insurance benefits from France you can transfer them if you obtain a PD U2 from your local French unemployment office.

Furthermore, you should be cautious of landlords willing to rent to unemployed foreigners.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a quick note here: French RSA is NOT an unemployment benefit. And in most cases, to get RSA you must have worked in France for some minimum period of time. Chomage (the actual French unemployment benefit) is based on how long you worked and what your salary was while working - and it is limited to a set duration - usually a year or less.

If you are still eligible for and receiving French Chomage (from Pole Emploi), you can continue to receive it when you move to Germany, but only for a period of three months.

It depends on what sector you're looking at, and particularly at your qualifications, whether or not you can find a job in Germany. You don't mention your nationality, but that can also play a big role in just how "easy" it is (or isn't) to find a job quickly in Germany. If you are from outside the EU, you may also have immigration considerations because "Freedom of Movement" doesn't always apply to non-EU nationals moving from one Schengen country to another.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

A foreigner does not move to Germany and immediately receive benefits. If you lack the means to support yourself while you are looking for work, that is not the German government's problem.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Justarandomguy said:


> Hello! I'm moving to Germany in the near future. The problem is I do NOT have a job lined up
> 
> I have however found apartments within my budgets in Germany. I've visited a few and there is 1 that really interests me so I'll be signing a lease soon with the landlord
> 
> ...


Besides not being eligible for benefits without having worked in Germany, you say that you used to live and work in France and you mention the UK as a comparison for unemployment benefit.

Are you an EU national or are you by any chance British?


----------



## Justarandomguy (8 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> Unless you are a German citizen, you will not be eligible for welfare benefits on arrival since you've never worked here. If you are eligible for unemployment insurance benefits from France you can transfer them if you obtain a PD U2 from your local French unemployment office.
> 
> Furthermore, you should be cautious of landlords willing to rent to unemployed foreigners.


Thanks for the info! So should I cancel the lease then?

I thought it was possible for one to get unemployment benefits in Germany ( like in the UK) even if one has no work experience in that country? Does hacing work experience in France count?

I read an article online that states I quote: "*If you have never worked in Germany and have not contributed to the system, this is the benefit that you can claim*. "

Here's the full article: Losing Your Job and Unemployment Benefits in Germany (luko.eu) 

So I'm confused 

Can one without work experience in Germany get unemployment benefits somehow if he/shehas been living in Germany for several months therefore he/she is considered aGerman " citizen"?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Justarandomguy said:


> Thanks for the info! So should I cancel the lease then?
> 
> I thought it was possible for one to get unemployment benefits in Germany ( like in the UK) even if one has no work experience in that country? Does hacing work experience in France count?
> 
> ...


What is your nationality?

There are two different benefits in Germany paid to unemployed persons. ALG I (Arbeitslosengeld I ), which is contribution based and ALG II (Arbeitslosengeld II), which is non-contribution based and means-tested.

The website you quote neglects to mention that further requirements have to be fulfilled. Freshly arrived EU nationals who are jobseekers and have never worked in Germany are not eligible for this benefit.

If you do not have enough money to cover your living expenses until you find a job and get your first wage payment then either don´t come or be prepared to very quickly take a job, any job or you will get into hot water.

There are sectors that are desperate for workers. I just bought an ice cream at an outlet of a big fast food chain. With the ice cream I got handed a brochure asking me to consider working for them, detailing how great it is to work there. That never happened before.

If you are currently unemployed and receiving unemployment benefits in an EU country, you can export those unemployment benefits to another EU country, for example Germany, for a maximum of 3 months.

Also, you´d only be a German citizen after naturalization (that usually takes at least 8 years of residence, language skills and having a job that covers your living expenses!), until then, you´d be a resident in Germany.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Justarandomguy said:


> if he/shehas been living in Germany for several months therefore he/she is considered aGerman " citizen"?


I think you need to read up on the definitions of citizenship versus residence.

As a general rule, you can only exercise your EU mobility rights if you are working or studying and capable of supporting yourself. You have 90 days to find a job; if you're still unemployed when the clock runs out, you cannot stay.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Justarandomguy said:


> So should I cancel the lease then?


Are you sure you even have a real lease and it is not a scam? Given the housing shortage in Germany I find it rather suspicious that a legitimate landlord would be willing to rent to a newly arrived foreigner without funds.

The answer to your questions differ based on your citizenship.


----------

